# The canauck Threads



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

Hi I'm not a cadet right know but I'm going to join so could some one tell me if I should join air or army and I live in Hamilton so could some one tell out of the three units which one I should go to for army cadets, here they are, 62 RHLI, 2347 Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders or 2865 Hamilton-Wenthworth Artillery.


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> Hi I'm not a cadet right know but I'm going to join so could some one tell me if I should join air or army and I live in Hamilton so could some one tell out of the three units which one I should go to for army cadets, here they are, 62 RHLI, 2347 Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders or 2865 Hamilton-Wenthworth Artillery.


My name's Paul Johnson


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

Try getting surplus artctic combat boots,long underwear or underarmour don't forget to wash it after a while or it really stinks up(under armour does that sometimes).


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

I'm probably going to join army cadets and I am kind ashamed that  it's not so military anymore unfortunatly my mom thinks otherwise. :crybaby:


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

Hi I live in Hamilton Ontario and I have a problem, my mom won't let me join army or air (DEFINITILY NOT SEA) cadets because she is sooo anti war I tried explaining to her that it's not pro military like days gone by and that it's more for fun be she won't understand that and she is really against the shooting even though it's with an  air rifle PLEASE GIVE ME SOME ADVICE!! :brickwall:


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

Do I need an updated passport to go on an exchange ???


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

As long as It's valid, no problem there. Just make sure It's not expired.


----------



## canauck (11 Aug 2008)

i'm going to summer camp this year and was wondering if you guys have any prank ideas,good or bad to give me. :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown:


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> Do I need an updated passport to go on an exchange ???



You may want to join Cadets first.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> i'm going to summer camp this year and was wondering if you guys have any prank ideas,good or bad to give me. :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown:



Thought you said in another thread that your mother wouldn't let you join?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> i'm going to summer camp this year and was wondering if you guys have any prank ideas,good or bad to give me. :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown:



I did not think you were in cadets yet because your parents were against you joining? So which is it? Are you in cadets or are you not?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Jaydub (11 Aug 2008)

Have you considered giving her some more information, or maybe bringing her to an orientation night?
It might help with some misconceptions that she may have.
The Cadets Canada website is a good place to start.
http://cadets.ca/

Good luck!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Aug 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Thought you said in another thread that your mother wouldn't let you join?



You mean this one?  ;D



> Troubles joining cadets
> 
> Hi I live in Hamilton Ontario and I have a problem, my mom won't let me join army or air (DEFINITILY NOT SEA) cadets because she is sooo anti war I tried explaining to her that it's not pro military like days gone by and that it's more for fun be she won't understand that and she is really against the shooting even though it's with an  air rifle PLEASE GIVE ME SOME ADVICE!!
> 
> « Last Edit: Today at 21:14:47 by canauck »


----------



## Snafu-Bar (11 Aug 2008)

My nephew is a Navy Cadet, he has a riot down at the barracks, not only learning a set of skills , but learning a way of life. If your not into Water then you have RHLI on James Street. It's got a long history and the place is pretty cool from the limited access i had through a friend who was a cadet there.

 I'm unsure of any air cadets in hamilton, although i would imagine something exists for them.

 Cheers.


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

Have you tried asking your dad to overturn the decision? >

But in all seriousness, the best you can do is explain to her that it's a youth organisation, that no one is required to join up upon entering and that contrarily to popular misconception, we're not trained to fight. As for Marksmanship, you can point out that there are several olympic disciplines that revolve around shooting.

A few arguments I used when convincing my parents:

-cadets have a lower crime and drug use rate compared to the "normal" youth of their age.
-Free and fun camps in which you are renumerated.
-possibility to receive a scholarship
-Great life experience and looks great on your resume.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Aug 2008)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Have you tried asking your dad to overturn the decision? >
> 
> But in all seriousness, the best you can do is explain to her that it's a youth organisation, that no one is required to join up upon entering and that contrarily to popular misconception, we're not trained to fight. As for Marksmanship, you can point out that there are several olympic disciplines that revolve around shooting.
> 
> ...



Do you have any official research to back that up, especially your first argument.


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

For the crime rate, I heard that in a speech by an ACL representative before I enlisted.

As for scholarships: 



> Q: Will Cadet training affect my schoolwork?
> A: Education is very important to Cadets. Cadet training is a hands-on, activity-based program that should complement your school studies. In fact, some provincial and territorial education boards accept Cadet subjects for school credits. As well, there are several scholarships available through Cadets



from the FAQ on the league's official website.
http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/faqcadete.html


----------



## jimc (11 Aug 2008)

Back in the late 70's it was the opposite in my house. My dad wanted me to join and I didn't wish to. The thing that sold me was that in Saskatchewan during that time ( For grades 10 -12 ) being a cadet in good standing provided 1 high school credit per year. So that was 3 more High School credits for the required 21 total needed for Graduation.  I know every province is different and I have no idea if that process for High School credits still exist, however I am sure the same merits exist today. I as well would encourage you to get educated on what it is you wish to achieve through the cadet program then present that to your parents with a request to go with you and see for themselves what being a cadet means and entails. 

 Cadets can provide access to summer programs and leadership training that a lot of families simply don't have the financial means of providing for there kids.  From mountain climbing, white water canoeing, leadership training,  basic survival skills in the woods, and much more - it was free and I would never had access to those programs with my families financial status.  I wish you luck in your endeavor to join the cadet program and know that your effort to join is not wasted. The cadet program is a good one for teens and like anything else in your life ahead anything good is worth working towards.


----------



## gwp (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> Hi I live in Hamilton Ontario and I have a problem, my mom won't let me join army or air (DEFINITILY NOT SEA) cadets because she is sooo anti war I tried explaining to her that it's not pro military like days gone by and that it's more for fun be she won't understand that and she is really against the shooting even though it's with an  air rifle PLEASE GIVE ME SOME ADVICE!!


There are four army cadet corps and two air cadet squadrons in Hamilton, Ont. as well as a Sea Cadet Corps
http://www.cadets.forces.gc.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=6&urb=Hamilton
If you have friends that are in cadets have their parents speak with your parents.  Ask to enroll for just one year and if after that time she still doesn't like what is happening she can take you out.  

You may be interested to know that Boy Scouts was criticized for being too military.


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

my mom and dad don't get along and live seperate so i can't get my dad to overturn,I got the research but she just won't except, She horrifified to let me join sea cadets (I'm not really interested in sea anyway), If I were to join air cadets it would be the mount hope squadron, whih is actully reaaly close and by city of Hamilton standards is in hamilton,and what really gets her is the shooting I tried explaining to her that it was with a pellet gun not a real gun and it was shooting yargets only, as well she really has something against the neighborhod PLEASE ADVICE :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:


----------



## Jabrwock (12 Aug 2008)

Ask her how she feels about biathlon. Or point out that you're not "required" to shoot, so you could still join, but not join the rifle team. Might be a good first step (you can work on convincing her to let you shoot later).

Best thing though, is to convince her to actually go out to an open house, or even just a parade night, and talk to the corps CO. See what they do, look at the training material, etc. After all, there's no harm in looking, right?


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

Good idea, I might be joining cadets this year. 8)  8)


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2008)

Regardless of all the good reasons for joining Cadets and how ignorant of the facts you mother is, she is still your mother and you live in her house and therefore follow her rules.  When you are old enough and leave home you can do whatever you want.  It is all part of growing up.


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

thanks about the shooting part I didn't know you were'nt required and how can I get my mom to go to a parade night, do I get her to phone and arrange it or is it just I know their phone numbers and the parade nights as well as where they are my mom thinks it's a bad neighbour hood how do i change her mind,the only army cadets in Hamilton are at the same downtown area,except for one which is still close.  :


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

if the air cadets had their own field gear i would just join them instead. :blotto:


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

I'm planning to join army cadets could someone tell me begginers stuff like hair length for guy's clothes for the first day, etc. i want to be prepared and make a good first apperance


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> hood how do i change her mind,



We dont know your mother so you figure that out.


----------



## Jabrwock (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> thanks about the shooting part I didn't know you were'nt required


You're required to know about stuff like range/rifle safety and things like marksmanship theory, but if you're mom objects I'm sure they could just have you do the theory up until the point where she calms down a bit about handling a pellet rifle...


> and how can I get my mom to go to a parade night, do I get her to phone and arrange it or is it just I know their phone numbers and the parade nights


Phoning and arranging a meet is best. Might be a sports night, the CO may be away, etc. Plus it helps to give the staff a heads up, so they'll have some material on hand, maybe arrange a small demo. Might even be an open house coming up for recruiting. Our corps is doing one the first parade night in September, with lots of displays, drill demo, a small air rifle range to show off skill and safety, etc. Then she can see that they're really just like the biathlon stuff at the Olympics.



> as well as where they are my mom thinks it's a bad neighbour hood how do i change her mind,the only army cadets in Hamilton are at the same downtown area,except for one which is still close.  :


Don't know what to say about that. Is she afraid you'll get jumped or something? Do they parade at a school/church, or is there an armoury there? Would she be comfortable dropping you off and picking you up instead of just letting you hop the bus/bike?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2008)

If your Mother has not given her ok yet, why are you going ahead with this? Either your mom is going to say yes or she is going to say no. No amount of information we give you is going to change her mind. So far in your posts you allude she is very adamant of you not joining. Strangers on the internet will not do it for you, this is something you will have to convince her on your own.


----------



## Jabrwock (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> I'm planning to join army cadets could someone tell me begginers stuff like hair length for guy's clothes for the first day, etc. i want to be prepared and make a good first apperance


A crew or caesar cut should be fine (basically, hair about 2.5cm long). Wear a dress shirt and nice pants /w belt (no jeans or wallet chains!), tie preferred but optional, and dress shoes (dark socks!). No piercings for guys (take them out), make sure you shave (if you need to) and tuck any necklaces under your shirt. 

Anything else they'll let you know about when you start training. But I have to say, if you show up dressed nicely, you'll make an excellent first impression.

Although, uh, concur on the above question. Did you manage to convince your mother, or is this for the first visit to check things out?


----------



## Niteshade (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> thanks about the shooting part I didn't know you were'nt required and how can I get my mom to go to a parade night, do I get her to phone and arrange it or is it just I know their phone numbers and the parade nights as well as where they are my mom thinks it's a bad neighbour hood how do i change her mind,the only army cadets in Hamilton are at the same downtown area,except for one which is still close.  :



Well, you have a number of air cadet squadrons in your area.

150 Tiger Squadron, James Street armories, Parade on Friday nights at 6:45pm 150air@cadets.net  905-529-8034
826 Gryphon Squadron, James Street armories, Parade on Wednesday nights at 6:30pm 826air@cadets.net 905-528-5647
735 Firebird Squadron, Dundas Community Centre, Market St. and King St. Dundas, Parade on Monday nights at 6:45pm  735air@cadets.net 905-627-3917
779 Black Night Squadron, 3027 Homestead Drive, Mount Hope Airport,  Parade on Tuesday nights at 6:30pm, 779air@cadets.net 905-679-6485
713 Thunderbolt Squadron, 301 Lewis Rd, Stoney Creek, Parade on Tuesday nights at 6:30pm, 713air@cadets.net  905-643-7292 

As the squadron's are gearing up for the new year, you may want to drop them an email or call them (leave a message), requesting information on their orientation night.

The Cadet system is not military. You will not be required to fight in a conflict EVER. It is supported by the DND (summer camps etc), but does not require cadets to join the military, and does it's best distinguishing cadets from actual forces.

I am the product of 735 Squadron, and I found that many cadets lead productive roles in society. I didn't know of any with substance abuse or criminal problems.

Positives from cadets? Well in air cadets you can work your way towards a free glider or private pilot's license. In Army cadets I belive you can work you way towards free paratrooper wings. You have free summer camps ever year in which you leave home for 2+ weeks, full-time, on the DND dime, and learn valuable skills like leadership, teamwork, instructional techniques, Physical training, outdoor survival, piloting, and the list goes on.

Cadets is completely free (with some minor exceptions). The uniform costs nothing. Parade night had no costs. Summer courses are free.

I recommend cadets wholeheartedly.

As for convincing your mom that you should go? I think a sit down discussion with the facts lined up would help. Perhaps you could make a deal: more chores for cadets? I find shwoing that you are willing to undertake more responsibility so you can earn a reward works best.

You live in your parents home, so you must abide by their rules. It may suck, but you may have to abide by those rules and not go to cadets.

Good luck, and I am happy to see such interest.

Nites


----------



## wannabe SF member (12 Aug 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> In Army cadets I belive you can work you way towards free paratrooper wings.



AHHH, if only it was possible to simply pay to be accepted in cadet para.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2008)

READ how to use the SEARCH function!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2008)

We're about done holding hands here. The question has been answered and we're not letting this go much longer. The two minute gun just fired and we're nearing the end of the final period on this one.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2008)

Answered and locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

I was wondering if air cadets will ever get their own field uniform such as OD's or can they wear camo instead of civvies for field excercises as I'm trying to choose between joining army or air cadets. :rules:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2008)

Look what to each cadet element can offer you vice what you may or may not wear.


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

Good call, I hope the cadet corps I'm joining has C10's instead  of Daisy's.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Aug 2008)

Holy necropost batman!


----------



## Franko (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> Good call, I hope the cadet corps I'm joining has C10's instead  of Daisy's.



They don't. The program was dropped.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Holy necropost batman!



Indeed.

Regards


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

So are cadet going to get to use real firearms again. :'( :crybaby:


----------



## Franko (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> So are cadet going to get to use real firearms again. :'( :crybaby:



They do at summer camp on course. 

There are plenty of threads covering this on this site...take the time and read them.      

Locking this one up.
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

I was thinking, what about if Canadian cadets got to use the British L981A1 cadet GP, which is being replaced with the L98A2 cadet GP semi auto version, though the rifles would be used and not based on the Canadian forces C7 it would be a great recruitment add.My friends would go straight to army cadets the night they found out the could fire a real gun. As well it wouuld give marksmanship a new face but it would still be safe,no way I'm letting one of my friends handle a weapon on full auto. :soldier:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2008)

We're not even going to get started on the many things wrong with your 'idea'. Suffice to say, it ain't gonna happen, and you have to be in Cadets first before you go making policy.

Before you get posting anymore. I suggest you go and read the guidelines and rainbow post. People's patience is wearing thin.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## canauck (12 Aug 2008)

So the rules in the final word on cadpat pretty much apply for everything else? :blotto:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Aug 2008)

YES!!

Go read the rules and the "rainbow" posts.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2008)

Canauck, you are already on Verbal if you keep it up you will go higher. So do yourself a favour and read until your Verbal is up because if you continue the way you have been you will be banned.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Aug 2008)

canauck said:
			
		

> if the air cadets had their own field gear i would just join them instead. :blotto:



You really need to look at the programme itself -- what each element does differently from the others -- rather than what clothing you might wear or what small arms you might use on the range.  If you're not decided on which element you want to join then the best thing to do is to have a look at the various websites (starting with www.cadets.ca) and visiting the units in your area on their training nights.  I'm sure any of them would be more than happy to have you come in and spend an evening with them.

Once you're in, you'll find piles of things to enjoy beyond the rifles and field uniforms.


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Aug 2008)

If I said what I thought of this young fellow my warning would be bumped to recorded!  8)


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Aug 2008)

Give him a chance   He's probably around 11-12...


----------



## Inspir (13 Aug 2008)

... Let's hope  :


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2008)

Seeing as he/she is now banned for having dual accounts...this one is locked up.
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------

